# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أين تجول قلوبكم؟؟

## خنساء

من أقوال ابن القيم في القلب :

1- ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة القلب، والبعد عن الله .
 2- خلقت النار؛ لإذابة القلوب القاسية .
 3- أبعد القلوب عن الله القلب القاسي .
 4- إذا قسا القلب قحطت العين .
 5- قسوة القلب من أربعة أشياء، إذا جاوزت قدر الحاجة: الأكل، والنوم، والكلام، والمخالطة.
 6- كما أن البدن إذا مرض لم ينفع فيه الطعام والشراب – فكذلك القلب إذا مرض بالشهوات لم تنجع فيه المواعظ.
 7- من أراد صفاء قلبه فليؤثر الله على شهوته.
 8- القلوب المتعلقة بالشهوات محجوبة عن الله بقدر تعلقها بها.
 9- القلوب آنية الله في أرضه، فأحبه إليه أرقها، وأصلبها، وأصفاها.
 10- خرابُ القلب من الأمن والغفلة، وعمارتُه من الخشية والذكر.
 11- من وطن قلبه عند ربه سكن واستراح، ومن أرسله في الناس اضطرب واشتد به القلق.
 12- القلب يمرض كما يمرض البدن، وشفاؤه في التوبة والحمية، ويصدأ كما تصدأ المرآة، وجلاؤه بالذكر، ويعرى كما يعرى الجسم
وزينته التقوى، ويجوع ويظمأ كما يجوع البدن، وطعامه وشرابه المعرفة، والتوكل، والمحبة، والإنابة
 13- للقلب ستة مواطن يجول فيها لا سابع لها: ثلاثة سافلة، وثلاثة عالية؛ فالسافلة دنيا تتزين له، ونفس تحدثه، وعدوٌ يوسوس له
فهذه مواطن الأرواح السافلة التي لا تزال تجول فيها.
والثلاثة العالية علم يتبين له، وعقل يرشده، وإله يعبده، والقلوب جوالة في هذه المواطن.
القلوب جوّالة!أين ؟؟
 امّا أن تجول حول العرش ،وامّا أن تجول حول الخلاء..  
فأين تجول قلوبكم؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

لا إله إلا الله
شكر الله لكِ وبارك فيكِ.

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أختي الغالية, يسعدني كثيراً مروركِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك يا غالية

إي والله ما قحطت العيون إلا من قسوة القلوب

كما قال الشاطبي:
ولكنها عن قسوة القلب قحطها........فياضيع  ة الأعمار تمشي سبهللا

----------


## خنساء

وبك بارك الله.

----------

